

Oscar Infographic 2014 – 9 Nominees for Best Picture - happster
http://techinfographics.com/oscars-infographic-2014-movies-nominated-for-best-picture/
This year, there are nine movies up for Best Picture: &quot;The Wolf of Wall Street,&quot; &quot;Nebraska,&quot; &quot;Captain Phillips,&quot; &quot;American Hustle,&quot; &quot;Dallas Buyers Club,&quot; &quot;Gravity,&quot; &quot;Her,&quot; &quot;12 Years a Slave,&quot; and &quot;Philomena.&quot; All of the films are, just honored to be nominated, but only one movie will walk away with the coveted Oscar. Here is the awesome infographic of all 9 Oscars 2014 nominess
======
BryantD
No, argh. Bar charts comparing numbers measuring two different things. Why
would you compare total Oscar nominations in all categories with Best
Actor/Actress/Supporting/Directing noms? And why aren't the revenue charts on
the same scale? And why?

